# Tackle Time



## Crossfire (Nov 4, 2005)

The Texas City Jacees are tring to keep the tackle time tourney going for this year. They are having some issues with where to have it headquartered as well as some other things. For those interested, they will be having an anglers meeting this Wed. May 6 at the Nessler Center here in Texas City. If anyone has input or ideas, they would really like any information or ideas that folks have. We look forward to this tournament every year, as I know a lot of folks do, so if you are interested, try and attend this meeting. If you have any questions, just shoot me a PM and I will get them to Mark Martinez.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

What time will the meeting be held????


----------



## Crossfire (Nov 4, 2005)

6:00 pm at the Nessler Center.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

are they having offshore this year


----------



## Crossfire (Nov 4, 2005)

So far , Yes.......................


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

For some reason this keeps going through my mind.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

If those pictures are from previous Texas City Jacees events... it's no wonder they're having a hard time finding a place to hold future events. Disgusting.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

hawgs said:


> If those pictures are from previous Texas City Jacees events... it's no wonder they're having a hard time finding a place to hold future events. Disgusting.


Its Tackle Time


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

thats absolutely repulsive and downright wrong.


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

I would really like to see some local tourneys since the SKA is not having many local tourneys if any, but they are correct. The photos are from the dike and I remember that from many years ago. The tournament needs to be focused on fish that are going to be consumed and not strung up to rot.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I can't believe something like that still goes on these days. Horrible. sad3sm


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL, that young man in that last picture is holding his nose!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Calmday said:


> For some reason this keeps going through my mind.


Al, I don't approve. Those pics were from a few years ago. Last year, there was nothing of the sort. The tourney is under new management, from what I understand.

B


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Al, I don't approve. Those pics were from a few years ago. Last year, there was nothing of the sort. The tourney is under new management, from what I understand.
> 
> B


so you are saying they did not hang rotting fish up last year?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> so you are saying they did not hang rotting fish up last year?


that's what I am saying. The fish were displayed for an hour or so, and then disposed of (crabs love this tournament).

Brandon


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> that's what I am saying. The fish were displayed for an hour or so, and then disposed of (crabs love this tournament).
> 
> Brandon


They just threw the fish away, not much better.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> They just threw the fish away, not much better.


No, they fed the crabs. Circle of life....:biggrin:

Brandon


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> No, they fed the crabs. Circle of life....:biggrin:
> 
> Brandon


I guess you can look at it that way, kinda like cutting the horns of a Boone and Crockett buck and chunking his body in the ditch for the ants to eat.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

here we go again with the negative **** about a tournament that has been around for more than 30 years and proceeds have benefitted countless charities. fish get caught, fish are gonna die, if you dont wanna see it, then dont go.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jjordan said:


> here we go again with the negative **** about a tournament that has been around for more than 30 years and proceeds have benefitted countless charities. fish get caught, fish are gonna die, if you dont wanna see it, then dont go.


that's the attitude to have. sign me up! :headknock


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> I guess you can look at it that way, kinda like cutting the horns of a Boone and Crockett buck and chunking his body in the ditch for the ants to eat.


 there is a difference, the buck is a edible animal, a 500 tiger shark is not.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> that's the attitude to have. sign me up! :headknock


I'm sure you boycott Poco and other Marlin kill tournaments as well.......

Come on fellas, I think 6 sharks were killed last year. And none of them hung rotting. If you don't like the sport, don't fish it.

Brandon


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

jjordan said:


> there is a difference, the buck is a edible animal, a 500 tiger shark is not.


Makes it that much worst that people are willing to kill it for the hell of it. I guess if somehting is not eatable, then we should kill them for fun. Sad to see my fellow Texans not smart enough to put on a big fish tournament without hanging rotting fish, then chunking them away.

You would have an argumnet if large tigar sharks were a nuisance like Hogs. But no, Tiger sharks are rare, large tiger sharks are even more rare. Yet there they are every year, hanging and rotting in the summer time Texas sun.

And the gar and stingrays are edible. No excuse for wasting them.

at least tell the new people to offer the sharks up to be cut up by some college kids for study. Do something with them beside dumping them.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> Makes it that much worst that people are willing to kill it for the hell of it. I guess if somehting is not eatable, then we should kill them for fun. Sad to see my fellow Texans not smart enough to put on a big fish tournament without hanging rotting fish, then chunking them away.
> 
> You would have an argumnet if large tigar sharks were a nuisance like Hogs. But no, Tiger sharks are rare, large tiger sharks are even more rare. Yet there they are every year, hanging and rotting in the summer time Texas sun.
> 
> ...


You are something else. It's cool to shoot and dump a hog, but not a shark......:spineyes:

You guys are probably the sames ones that will cry come Poco when Marlin are killed. hate to tell you, but just about every weekend, somewhere in the world, there is a kill marlin tournament. You must be exhausted fighting all those battles.

My name is Brandon, I kill fish. If you don't like it, here is a site you might enjoy:

http://www.peta.org/


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> I'm sure you boycott Poco and other Marlin kill tournaments as well.......
> 
> Come on fellas, I think 6 sharks were killed last year. And none of them hung rotting. If you don't like the sport, don't fish it.
> 
> Brandon


my pockets aren't that deep to fish Poco or other Marlin Kill tournaments sad4sm so yes, I do boycott them in a way.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> You are something else. It's cool to shoot and dump a hog, but not a shark......:spineyes:
> 
> You guys are probably the sames ones that will cry come Poco when Marlin are killed. hate to tell you, but just about every weekend, somewhere in the world, there is a kill marlin tournament. You must be exhausted fighting all those battles.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I fgiure someone would go the PETA line.

Listen if you feel it is OK to kill and dump a fish. That is your problem.

But let me make somehting very clear. I am a shark fishermen, I also am a hunter. The shear stupidity to think I have a problem with killing anything is funny and sad at the same time. What I have a problem with is killing something and doing nothing with it but dumping it to rott.

I could care less if it is rottting on a hook or rottting in the bay. It is the same.

Not that hard to pull a refrigerated trailer up. Put the sharks in them. Then let some college kids cut them open. You could even do a big PR in the newspaper about come out and see what is in the belly of the beast type thing.

But please do not make yourself look foolish by thinking I have a problem with killing anything. Because I do not, there are just better and smater ways to do some things.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

talk talk talk. Do something about it keyboard jockey. Call TAMUG and arrange for the bio students to come to the weigh in.....I doubt you will do that, you just want to talk chit on the internet. yawn


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ohh lawrdy lawrdy... the kayak and beach "Shark Fishermen" getting all rowled up Again..... too bad they never caught a real Shark.

It's all about heritage, and this is our heritage. Our parents did it, our grand parents did it so now we do it.

JR... if you only knew how many Big sharks we "Real Shark Fishermen" Release every year, you might just sit down and... well you know...

There is not a shortage of sharks, by any means.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> You are something else. It's cool to shoot and dump a hog, but not a shark......:spineyes:


Hogs are like rats, they are a nuisance animal.

Tiger sharks are an endangered species

I suggest you learn the difference.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> Tiger sharks are an endangered species
> 
> I suggest you learn the difference.


I suggest you learn who the hell you are talking to. Endangered species. You might think that fishing from the pier like you do, but they are all over the place offshore.

Ask your boss for a raise so you can afford to buy a clue.

Brandon


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Wrong... Sand Tigers are an endangered species not Tiger Sharks.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Ohh lawrdy lawrdy... the kayak and beach "Shark Fishermen" getting all rowled up Again..... too bad they never caught a real Shark.
> 
> It's all about heritage, and this is our heritage. Our parents did it, our grand parents did it so now we do it.
> 
> ...


My grandfather hung tarpon from piers. I guess I can claim that as my hertiage. He also shot pelicans.

Really pitiful personal attack. But keep it up real shark fishermen.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Ohh lawrdy lawrdy... the kayak and beach "Shark Fishermen" getting all rowled up Again..... too bad they never caught a real Shark.
> 
> It's all about heritage, and this is our heritage. Our parents did it, our grand parents did it so now we do it.
> 
> ...


you're ignorance makes me laugh.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> JR... if you only knew how many Big sharks we "Real Shark Fishermen" Release every year, you might just sit down and... well you know...
> 
> There is not a shortage of sharks, by any means.


Tiny is borderline retarded and makes a better point than you, JR.

Brandon


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> talk talk talk. Do something about it keyboard jockey. Call TAMUG and arrange for the bio students to come to the weigh in.....I doubt you will do that, *you just want to talk chit on the internet*. *yawn*


ever look at what you type? :spineyes:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Tiny is borderline retarded and makes a better point than you, JR.
> 
> Brandon


I got your retard Hangin shorty......


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

the wild hogs are very much edible and not to mention that there is a decent market on them ! 
yet you throw them down to rot ! 
i see no differance !
a kill is a kill no matter what animal.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

tiny, when was the last shark you caught since you are a "real shark fisherman". I must have missed your reports on them. fill us in. :help:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

lucas_shane said:


> the wild hogs are very much edible and not to mention that there is a decent market on them !
> yet you throw them down to rot !
> i see no differance !
> a kill is a kill no matter what animal.


No I keep them, even the boars. Help my father cut a a 300lb plus last month. We took five boars last month. Was busy, to much wind and I go and kill a bunch of land animals.

But the state of Texas does have an eradication program in place where they hire people to shot them. They leave them to rot.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I think it's best to encourage people to keep their fish in good shape for (1) donation to a food bank or (2) a big ole fish fry. And I think that sharks and billfish should be C&R only, unless you catch a nice sweet blacktip shark of only 4 foot or so. I don't mind the killing part as much as the wasting part.

Many "kill" tournaments now only allow the top two fish per angler these days, another great way to keep down the slaughter unless you're really having a huge BBQ and fish fry - or the food bank needs a bunch. 

Brandon I know you love to kill fish and are real good at it, but I imagine you are also real concerned about getting those fish from the cooler to the freezer as best as possible, and don't "dump" fish. Dumping fish is illegal under Texas laws and regulations under some conditions, anyway!

I also believe there is a legitimate use for the "chum churn."


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> tiny, when was the last shark you caught since you are a "real shark fisherman". I must have missed your reports on them. fill us in. :help:


What.... and get slapped by all the Shark huggers... Besides.. why are you even in this argument, last I heard you are nothing but a dink trout fisherman...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> What.... and get slapped by all the Shark huggers... Besides.. why are you even in this argument, last I heard you are nothing but a dink trout fisherman...


stop diverting and post up big boy. show us your real shark fishing skills home skillet.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread is halarious. I like what "Chase This" Brandon has to say.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> talk talk talk. Do something about it keyboard jockey. Call TAMUG and arrange for the bio students to come to the weigh in.....I doubt you will do that, you just want to talk chit on the internet. yawn


If they want help sitting something like that up, I will help them.

logistics is my livelyhood, not that big of a deal.

would be much better PR for them to have some high schools kids or college kids there cutting open a big ole shark compared to rotting hanging shakrs that are dumped and wasted.

but what do I know, it would seem only real shark fishermen opinions matter, everyone else is just talking on the internet.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> If they want help sitting something like that up, I will help them.
> 
> logistics is my livelyhood, not that big of a deal.
> 
> ...


Finally something we can agree upon.

Brandon


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

TexasJ said:


> This thread is halarious. I like what "Chase This" Brandon has to say.


suck him off harder and you might get an autographed picture in the mail. :spineyes:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> stop diverting and post up big boy. show us your real shark fishing skills home skillet.


Oh hell no, I know you didn't!!!!! 1,300 posts and you haven't posted a SINGLE fishing report.

"Hello, my name is Gilbert, and I am the President and CEO of the peanut gallery."

Brandon


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Oh hell no, I know you didn't. 1,300 posts and you haven't posted a SINGLE fishing report.
> 
> "Hello, my name is Gilbert, and I am the President and CEO of the peanut gallery."
> 
> Brandon


you've been following me that long?


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Go to the meeting tonight and help the Jaycees make some decisions on how the tournament should be run in 2009. Just because they have hung sharks for the viewing in the past does not mean they must continue the process. There are some valid reasons for displaying a large shark during this tournament, there are also valid reasons that no large shark should ever be killed. I'm sure the directors can use guidance on how to manage this piece of the tournament to benifit the community and not taint public opinion. We are all fishermen and we need not pizz on each other when those in DC are doing it to us every day.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> you've been following me that long?


Yup, almost as long as you have been my lawn man.

Brandon


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> suck him off harder and you might get an autographed picture in the mail. :spineyes:


M R Fightin Werds...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> stop diverting and post up big boy. show us your real shark fishing skills home skillet.


I usually don't post incriminating photo's on the internet for all the enviro's to jump on, but this summer just for you Gilly. I will take pictures...

The best I've ever done was only a 338# Bull, out of Matty. So I guess I'm not a real shark fishermen by any means.. Real Sharkers catch them 800 plus tigers and 600 pluss hammers and 450 pound bulls every time they go..

I do remember taking a father and son out on their first ever shark trip last year, meaning we were actually fishing for sharks and we did pretty well.

ohh... BTW..

Jolly Roger... Don't take it personal, I used to be an idiot that spent endless nights off the beach in High Island, Galveston and Matty too... being a "Shark Fisherman".
Just got tired of all the sand in my crack.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> I usually don't post incriminating photo's on the internet for all the enviro's to jump on, but this summer just for you Gilly. I will take pictures...
> 
> The best I've ever done was only a 338# Bull, out of Matty. So I guess I'm not a real shark fishermen by any means.. Real Sharkers catch them 800 plus tigers and 600 pluss hammers and 450 pound bulls every time they go..
> 
> ...


you one of those nudist they talk about down that way.   nasty mfer. I ain't going fishing with you!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> you one of those nudist they talk about down that way.   nasty mfer. I ain't going fishing with you!


 did one time.. This lady was all peesed off cuzz we set up right in front of her and her nekkid girlfriends... so we said ok.. well we nudist shark firshermens then! Of course I was fresh out of the Military when I did it so.... 16 years ago...


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

dang brandon calm down its gonna be ok, we will continue to do what we do and the save a fish fondation will continue to cry about it. most of these critics are arguing about something they have no knowledge about, there are more tigers out there now than there was 5-10 years ago, but they just dont have a clue


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

TexasJ said:


> M R Fightin Werds...


don't take it personally, Gilbert is just jacking with you. Trying to get you all fired up.

He pops in on every thread with absolutely nothing to offer, and tries to start chit. Go to the User CP and put him on your ignore list.

Brandon


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> did one time.. This lady was all peesed off cuzz we set up right in front of her and her nekkid girlfriends... so we said ok.. well we nudist shark f*irshermens* then! Of course I was fresh out of the Military when I did it so.... 16 years ago...


Dang Tiny...nude fishin with your buddies is ............ well, ...........uh........ Kind of gay don't you think? hwell:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

trodery said:


> Dang Tiny...nude fishin with your buddies is ............ well, ...........uh........ Kind of gay don't you think? hwell:


Two guys and three girls... I wouldn't call that gay.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*It's pretty sad...*

When the City of Texas City, which sustained little damage from Ike, would let that go for so long. Yes, they have been cleaning up but it should not take 10 months to at least get a road and at least one ramp in operation. 6 months ago BP donated something like 6 million dollars to upgrade and build new parks in the city. Maybe the City forgot how important Tackle Time is to the local economy, but I guess because most of the tax base comes from the Petro-Chemical industry they don't worry about the little stuff.

I know many parts of the County are still in a rebuilding mode but the County is hurting for boat ramps. These ramps do bring a little money to the area and I'm sure the small buisiness man would welcome it.

I know it may not fly, but Tackle Time may look at doing it at the Yacht Basin this year. The Hall of Fame is there and they just might welcome it.

Gater


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm sure they thought about that, but it's not the TC/LM/Galveston Jacees it's the Texas City/Lamarque Jacees.

Rumor around town is that the first couple of miles on the Dike should be open by Mid June, right before the tourney...

They are working on it. And they have a barge at the first ramp clearing it out..



gater said:


> When the City of Texas City, which sustained little damage from Ike, would let that go for so long. Yes, they have been cleaning up but it should not take 10 months to at least get a road and at least one ramp in operation. 6 months ago BP donated something like 6 million dollars to upgrade and build new parks in the city. Maybe the City forgot how important Tackle Time is to the local economy, but I guess because most of the tax base comes from the Petro-Chemical industry they don't worry about the little stuff.
> 
> I know many parts of the County are still in a rebuilding mode but the County is hurting for boat ramps. These ramps do bring a little money to the area and I'm sure the small buisiness man would welcome it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

gater said:


> I know it may not fly, but Tackle Time may look at doing it at the Yacht Basin this year. The Hall of Fame is there and they just might welcome it.
> 
> Gater


why not, it would get my vote.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Rumor around town is that the first couple of miles on the Dike should be open by Mid June, right before the tourney...
> 
> They are working on it. And they have a barge at the first ramp clearing it out..


sweet...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Two guys and three girls... I wouldn't call that gay.


LOL...You said fisher*MENS* 

And yeah, I think if there is anymore than one bat in the game...it's gay! :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> don't take it personally, Gilbert is just jacking with you. Trying to get you all fired up.
> 
> He pops in on every thread with absolutely nothing to offer, and tries to start chit. Go to the User CP and put him on your ignore list.
> 
> Brandon


that's what I do. Gilberts a jerk! :hairout:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> sweet...


That's what I'm talking about... I'm sick and tired of trailering to GYB and too scared to put in at the Fish Spot on Moses..


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

trodery said:


> LOL...You said fisher*MENS*
> 
> And yeah, I think if there is anymore than one bat in the game...it's gay! :cheers:


LMAO!! where's that smiley with the middle finger when you need it!

Oooo look it's a gay dolphin! :an6:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> that's what I do. Gilberts a jerk! :hairout:


At least we have the good sense to stay away from the Texas ****. :cheers:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> that's what I do. Gilberts a jerk! :hairout:


Dang dood... that's the most intelligent post you've ever made. I'm impressed!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> ohh... BTW..
> 
> Jolly Roger... Don't take it personal, I used to be an idiot that spent endless nights off the beach in High Island, Galveston and Matty too... being a "Shark Fisherman".
> Just got tired of all the sand in my crack.


No big deal.

If me and you were on a three story building and rolled out our fishing resumes. I would be dodging traffic.

Not much for me to worry about in that aspcet.

I really hope that tackle time can get it together and put on a tournament that I would want to fish.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> No big deal.
> 
> If me and you were on a three story building and rolled out our fishing resumes. I would be dodging traffic.


I guess we all can't be as good as you.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> No big deal.
> 
> If me and you were on a three story building and rolled out our fishing resumes. I would be dodging traffic.
> 
> ...


Ive known TJ for a long time and he is one of the better fishermen that I know. Not just surf fishing.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

jjordan said:


> they have no knowledge about, there are more tigers out there now than there was 5-10 years ago, but they just dont have a clue


I would be very interested in seeing those stats. Especially since what you say is opposite of what every shark expert in the WORLD says.
Could you post those please


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Calmday said:


> I would be very interested in seeing those stats. Especially since what you say is opposite of what every shark expert in the WORLD says.
> Could you post those please


Go out in the Gulf and drop a hook over. Find out for your self. Not off the beach. they say the red snapper are endangered too, so they must be right. jk. Then again, your down in Rio de Dinero lol Some margaritas and senioritas me amigo. Nice country down there.

I agree, the past few years have been a better showing on the fish hanging. It has changed since those pics were taken. Which is a good thing.

Killen hogs at the deer lease to rot, shooting pigeons in argentina by the hundreads and dumping them. Hanging billfish at a high dollar tourney and dumpin them. Hangin sharks to let rot and feed the crabs. Whats the difference. If some of yall can break free, swing down to the meeting. All input is good, one way or the other. Might not agree with it, but it's input.

And Tiny, you naked on the beach, Thats just nasssty man No wonder Jason likes you in the boat


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Several shots of Wild Turkey can't fix that mental image. Damm Tiny what kind of skeletons do you have in your closet. I think your new nick name might become "bat boy".

The bait catchers need to stay on their side of the board and concentrate on saving the winky pinky fish.

Kill Fish,
AGF



sea sick said:


> And Tiny, you naked on the beach, Thats just nasssty man No wonder Jason likes you in the boat


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Several shots of Wild Turkey can't fix that mental image. Damm Tiny what kind of skeletons do you have in your closet. I think your new nick name might become "bat boy".
> 
> The bait catchers need to stay on their side of the board and concentrate on saving the winky pinky fish.
> 
> ...


Any ole boy can catch shark off the surf. Most are woosies who have somebody drag the bait to the 3rd or 4th sandbar, like in a yak. I fish nekkid just standing there on the second bar! Now that takes a MAN. :spineyes:

For some reason tho', my sharkies are all small. Think they're tryin' ta tell me sumfin?


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

my stats are from real world experience in a boat, the fish i catch, not some idiot in a office trying to use charts and graphs to determine a species well being. last year i fished three shark tourneys, two of which ended the same weekend, we weighed in 2 fish 587 and 470 we released around 15 20 tigers in the 150 -450 class that is an average of 4-5 tigers a night, thats not counting the bulls and hammers, if thats not enough data for you i will try and get some video this year of all the sharks we release.......tiny some things are better kept to yourself


Calmday said:


> I would be very interested in seeing those stats. Especially since what you say is opposite of what every shark expert in the WORLD says.
> Could you post those please


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I actually did some work today and I missed Brandon the Keyboard Ninja doing what he does best.


----------



## J-peg (Apr 20, 2009)

5 star thread - would read again.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Several shots of Wild Turkey can't fix that mental image. Damm Tiny what kind of skeletons do you have in your closet. I think your new nick name might become "bat boy".


Dude!!! It was like so 16 years ago!! Back when I was a young buff stud!
Ain't no way in hell I would do it now, them crazy people down there would probably try to roll me back in the water or something, saying they be saving the whales and stuff!! LMAO!! :rotfl:

Anyway... enough about me.. Let's get back to Shark Killing!

Ohh... BTW..

Tackle Time is going on this year, the weigh in is supposed to be at Rainbow Park, across from Boyd's One Stop, and Offshore Division with SHARKS is still on the plate. Kingfish and Redfish top prizes dropped to $750 instead of $1000. At least this is what I thought I heard from _*sea sick*_ last night. :cheers:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Other changes are going to be made but those are a few that are being PROPOSED. The tourney is still going on tho.


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

this thread sure died down in a hurry...lol.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, the thought of seeing Tiny naked fishing on the beach ruined the fight for all of us


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I just read a full 9 pages, and I must say I am stunned by the conservation ethic of some of the people on this board.

Regardless of if an animal is endangered, threatened, or plentiful, the wasteful killing and dumping of any animal (especially something that is supposed to be a high/top trophic level carnivore) is awful, and usually unlawful. Everyone has probably done it for one reason or another in their life whether it be a hog, a trout that we forgot to clean, that pesky armadillo in the garden that got the business end of the .22, and so on, but to sit there on your soapbox and actually DEFEND the concept of killing and not even attempting to do something with the carcass? Ridiculous.

So you win a tourney with a shark, marlin, ray, gar, etc. Great. Do what a lot of kill tourneys or intelligent fishermen do and donate your catch, either to someone who wants to eat it, a food bank, or a university. 

You know what? If you get some big rays or gar, I will personally come down and take them off your hands assuming I don't have prior obligations. Feel free to PM me for my phone number.

As for the tourney, I hope they decide to contact a university or food bank beforehand with offers to donate the catch that would otherwise be left to rot.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I just read a full 9 pages, and I must say I am stunned by the conservation ethic of some of the people on this board.
> 
> Regardless of if an animal is endangered, threatened, or plentiful, the wasteful killing and dumping of any animal (especially something that is supposed to be a high/top trophic level carnivore) is awful, and usually unlawful. Everyone has probably done it for one reason or another in their life whether it be a hog, a trout that we forgot to clean, that pesky armadillo in the garden that got the business end of the .22, and so on, but to sit there on your soapbox and actually DEFEND the concept of killing and not even attempting to do something with the carcass? Ridiculous.
> 
> ...


props for reading this whole thing and right on! :cheers:


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

i am planning on doing a lil offshore trip with tiny this sumer. 

TINY KEEP YOUR CLOTHS ON !! my wife will probally embarrass you if you start trying to fish in the nude !! LMAO

looking forward to it man !!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

lucas_shane said:


> i am planning on doing a lil offshore trip with tiny this sumer.
> 
> TINY KEEP YOUR CLOTHS ON !! my wife will probally embarrass you if you start trying to fish in the nude !! LMAO
> 
> looking forward to it man !!


Dude... you ain't got Nothing to worry about! My Nude fishing DAY. Yes DAY, not Days. Is and has been long gone and over with! LMAO!

I can't wait for this danged wind to quit blowing... gots everybody all tensed up and stuff!!

Oooo look!! It's three gay Dolphins for Trodery!! :an5:


----------



## jimmy64 (Mar 22, 2008)

There is a real easy fix for all this , if you don't want to see dead sharks , stay at home and hug your tree .


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

jimmy64 said:


> There is a real easy fix for all this , if you don't want to see dead sharks , stay at home and hug your tree .


 LOL.

Yet again, apparently you missed the whole point of what we are saying. No one is against taking sharks, they are against the waste of dumping an animal like trash when it clearly has a use. It is called "WISE USE OF A NATURAL RESOURCE." By all means, take the resource, but use it. Don't make the shark give its life just so you can take some pictures at the dock. Chop it up into steaks, donate it to a university so that they can learn about the species we love to fish for and can understand their life history better. No different than idiots that kill a snake and toss it over the fence, or cut off the rattle and leave the snake on the side of a road. Shoot, you already killed it. Eat it, make a hat band, do SOMETHING!

If you still can't understand that, you don't belong on the water and shouldn't even consider yourself a sportsman.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> LOL.
> 
> Yet again, apparently you missed the whole point of what we are saying. No one is against taking sharks, they are against the waste of dumping an animal like trash when it clearly has a use. It is called "WISE USE OF A NATURAL RESOURCE." By all means, take the resource, but use it. Don't make the shark give its life just so you can take some pictures at the dock. Chop it up into steaks, donate it to a university so that they can learn about the species we love to fish for and can understand their life history better. No different than idiots that kill a snake and toss it over the fence, or cut off the rattle and leave the snake on the side of a road. Shoot, you already killed it. Eat it, make a hat band, do SOMETHING!
> 
> If you still can't understand that, you don't belong on the water and shouldn't even consider yourself a sportsman.


WELL SAID!! your half his age and more than twice as smart!


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> No big deal.
> 
> If me and you were on a three story building and rolled out our fishing resumes. I would be dodging traffic.
> 
> ...


You are right on that TJ! You cannot use logic on the Krillbilly "Bucky Dennis" wannabes.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=krillbilly

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=13418


----------



## J-peg (Apr 20, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I just read a full 9 pages, and I must say I am stunned by the conservation ethic of some of the people on this board.


I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

J-peg said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one.


lol...no there are at least two of you.

Gentlemen, I am not sure where the hostility comes from. I am sure the resources will be used "wisely". I hear there is a plan to cut the 500#+ tiger sharks into steaks and deliver them to MulletBoy. I hear he loves grilled tiger shark.

I sure hope you young eager men are this determined to stop the long lining in the Gulf, and the rest of the world. At least then your efforts would have a PROFOUND effect on the world's fish population. Let me tell you, you are wasting keystokes dogging a tournament where if 6 sharks are weighed in, it's a lot.

Brandon

p.s. Anyone know where I can buy fresh Marlin? I hear it is great smoked.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> lol...no there are at least two of you.
> 
> Gentlemen, I am not sure where the hostility comes from. I am sure the resources will be used "wisely". I hear there is a plan to cut the 500#+ tiger sharks into steaks and deliver them to MulletBoy. I hear he loves grilled tiger shark.
> 
> ...


!troll!


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> You are something else. It's cool to shoot and dump a hog, but not a shark......:spineyes:
> 
> You guys are probably the sames ones that will cry come Poco when Marlin are killed. hate to tell you, but just about every weekend, somewhere in the world, there is a kill marlin tournament. You must be exhausted fighting all those battles.
> 
> ...


Dude you are an idiot...shouldn't you be busy trying to make people on this site think you are cool?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Gentlemen, I am not sure where the hostility comes from. I am sure the resources will be used "wisely". I hear there is a plan to cut the 500#+ tiger sharks into steaks and deliver them to MulletBoy. I hear he loves grilled tiger shark.
> 
> I sure hope you young eager men are this determined to stop the long lining in the Gulf, and the rest of the world. At least then your efforts would have a PROFOUND effect on the world's fish population. Let me tell you, you are wasting keystokes dogging a tournament where if 6 sharks are weighed in, it's a lot.


I just believe that what is killed should be used, for more than pictures and a tournament payout. Not sure why that is so wrong in your eyes. Care to explain?

And cute. You know what? For the hell of it, chop it up for me and I will take it. I guarantee you the homeless, or a lot of my fellow college students, wouldn't snub their noses at a fresh shark steak.

As for doing something about it other than just typing, I am a wildlife and fisheries management student. Not sure what more I can do about it at this time.

I'm not dogging a tournament. Take the sharks, fine, that's wonderful. I simply think it is a severe waste of a perfectly usable natural resource to just leave it rotting in a cove in the bay. Can you really not see that their are suitable and commendable alternatives to dumping a carcass?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I'm not dogging a tournament. Take the sharks, fine, that's wonderful. I simply think it is a severe waste of a perfectly usable natural resource to just leave it rotting in a cove in the bay. Can you really not see that their are suitable and commendable alternatives to dumping a carcass?


just curious, how do you ice down a 12ft shark? It will be 100 degrees come July. Do you REALLY think homeless people deserve rotten shark meat. Man, there is something really not right with that logic.

"College students wouldn't stub their nose at a fresh shark steak." It's official, you have no clue what you are talking about.

AND the same goes for most billfish tourneys. The fish sits on the back of the boat for the 6 hour ride home, 100 degrees. Who do you hate enough to feed that **** to???

Brandon


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> just curious, how do you ice down a 12ft shark? It will be 100 degrees come July. Do you REALLY think homeless people deserve rotten shark meat. Man, there is something really not right with that logic.
> 
> "College students wouldn't stub their nose at a fresh shark steak." It's official, you have no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> ...


didn't you ask for some marlin a few post up? :cheers:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Then once again, donate it to a university. Why doesn't that work? Do you hate higher learning?

And I have no idea how large some of the boats are. Some might have that capacity to hold large fish on ice. Of course, not all of them will.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

mako said:


> Dude you are an idiot...shouldn't you be busy trying to make people on this site think you are cool?


No doubt. The ole' "you guys must be in PETA" defense--the last try when you have lost an argument.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Old salt said:


> No doubt. The ole' "you guys must be in PETA" defense--the last try when you have lost an argument.


Yeah, he sure dishes out a lot of talk for someone who just caught his first marlin last year. I guess reports of 1 billfish and football yellows makes one a true waterman.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Then once again, donate it to a university. Why doesn't that work? Do you hate higher learning?


Love the idea......never said I didn't. Who can help with this? I don't know anyone at TAMUG, but surely someone does.

Brandon


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I'm sure one of these departments would love to have a donated carcass:

http://www.tamug.edu/phone/Quick Reference Phone List.pdf


----------



## Crossfire (Nov 4, 2005)

Guys,

I really hate to see all the bad feelings this thread created. I know that the tounament will be run differently this year, and I hope that a lot of you guys will choose to participate. It has a rich history, and this will be the 48th year for the tournament. We all must realize that times have changed. Laws, and folks perspective have changed as well. From my perspective, the whole thing is about good times with family, friends and crewmembers. Money goes to good causes. I dont think we should be arguing among ourselves, when right now there are *commercial* longlines with big dead sharks on it. Lots of em. Pretty much all year. Lets focus on the real problems, and I will make sure that I do my part to suggest changes that would make the tourny a sucsess, and that more people would be willing to participate in. PM me with suggestions if you want, and I will move the ideas along.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Crossfire said:


> Guys,
> 
> I really hate to see all the bad feelings this thread created. I know that the tounament will be run differently this year, and I hope that a lot of you guys will choose to participate. It has a rich history, and this will be the 48th year for the tournament. We all must realize that times have changed. Laws, and folks perspective have changed as well. From my perspective, the whole thing is about good times with family, friends and crewmembers. Money goes to good causes. I dont think we should be arguing among ourselves, when right now there are *commercial* longlines with big dead sharks on it. Lots of em. Pretty much all year. Lets focus on the real problems, and I will make sure that I do my part to suggest changes that would make the tourny a sucsess, and that more people would be willing to participate in. PM me with suggestions if you want, and I will move the ideas along.


refrigerated trailer to keep the catches in somewhat good shape. Have marine biologist/college/highscool someone cutting the sharks up for study.

I am sure yall have a PR person. Have them promote the event as a learning experence and make it a family event where people can bring there kids to learn about sharks. Learn more about sharks then they are just killing machines and should be hung up to rot.

Also may want to start working with a tagging program. Have people fishing the tourmanet tag there sharks that they do not bring in for weigh in. Maybe a prize for the boat that tags the most sharks.

not new ideals, done in large shark tournaments all the time.

as for the longliners. Just because they are out there should not give anyone a free pass to kill and waste fish.


----------



## jimmy64 (Mar 22, 2008)

Never easy said:


> WELL SAID!! your half his age and more than twice as smart!


 never easy , neither one of you live here in texas city and probably do not fish tackle time , so dont worry about it . and if you want to call some one dumb we can go have a beer over it


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW!!! i can't believe the amount of time you people have on your hands to sit and argue. I would say some people need to get jobs and a life. If people would worry more about themselves and not worry about what other people do this would be a better place. Stop trying to change other people.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

redman35 said:


> WOW!!! i can't believe the amount of time you people have on your hands to sit and argue. I would say some people need to get jobs and a life. If people would worry more about themselves and not worry about what other people do this would be a better place. Stop trying to change other people.


 funny

how did you find the time to complain about people arguring on the internet? :spineyes:


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

jimmy64 said:


> never easy , neither one of you live here in texas city and probably do not fish tackle time , so dont worry about it . and if you want to call some one dumb we can go have a beer over it


NEVER SAID YOU WERE DUMB! said he was smarter than you and you being a long horn i would expect more from you. you got schooled by a aggie!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

jimmy64 said:


> never easy , neither one of you live here in texas city and probably do not fish tackle time , so dont worry about it . and if you want to call some one dumb we can go have a beer over it


I'll call you a BIG Dummy to your Face Jimmy!! Now where we gonna have them cold beers at??? :rotfl:

Sides that why you getting all rowled up by some Bacliff trash anyways????


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

jimmy64 said:


> never easy , neither one of you live here in texas city and probably do not fish tackle time , so dont worry about it . and if you want to call some one dumb we can go have a beer over it


I guess since neither of us are commercial fishers, we should keep our nose out of the long-line issue as well, huh?

I get it. Double standards!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

got some corn


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

BFB... yer link don't werk...


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Back to BAIT camp for all of you knuckleheads. He's dumb, no he's dumb, nah, nah, nah...all you're mama's wear army boots.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

mahiseeker said:


> Back to BAIT camp for all of you knuckleheads. He's dumb, no he's dumb, nah, nah, nah...all you're mama's wear army boots.


 Don't forget that my dad can kick your dad's arse


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Son, please study for your finals since Mom and Dad are tired of paying for your 5 year plan which is probably more like 7 years at your pace. Please go back to your dorm and forget about the killing. You can worry about that when you enter the real world. Perhaps the best thing you can do is go to Dixie Chicken and have a beer to cool your jets.

Mom and Dad



aggiemulletboy said:


> So you win a tourney with a shark, marlin, ray, gar, etc. Great. Do what a lot of kill tourneys or intelligent fishermen do and donate your catch, either to someone who wants to eat it, a food bank, or a university.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Son, please study for your finals since Mom and Dad are tired of paying for your 5 year plan which is probably more like 7 years at your pace. Please go back to your dorm and forget about the killing. You can worry about that when you enter the real world. Perhaps the best thing you can do is go to Dixie Chicken and have a beer to cool your jets.
> 
> Mom and Dad


 Cute. Not sure why my post warranted a personal attack like that, nor do you know the circumstances of my "5 year plan." It would have been nice if you could at least have stuck to fishing in the post, or the ethics surrounding that. Thank you.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I said it nicely son so don't make me get the belt!

Dad



aggiemulletboy said:


> Cute. Not sure why my post warranted a personal attack like that, nor do you know the circumstances of my "5 year plan." It would have been nice if you could at least have stuck to fishing in the post, or the ethics surrounding that. Thank you.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I said it nicely son so don't make me get the belt!
> 
> Dad


Ah. As much as I hate feeding the trolls, I will do it yet again.

Apparently you have nothing to add, and just have to prove how funny you can be to everyone on the site. Congratulations. You have proven to the site you can call me out for spending 5 years in college (which oddly enough is the average...) and taking a study break! I bow to your superior intellect.


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

This thread is a waste of eveyones time. The tourney is gunna keep going strong every year no matter what anyone has to say. So my advice is join it or shut up!!! Oh dont forget if you see a shark KILL IT!!!!!!!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

elpescador073 said:


> Oh dont forget if you see a shark KILL IT!!!!!!!


Yet another peanut gallery comment (or rather, incendiary remark). Nobody is talking about the morality of killing sharks.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Ah. As much as I hate feeding the trolls, I will do it yet again.
> 
> Apparently you have nothing to add, and just have to prove how funny you can be to everyone on the site. Congratulations. You have proven to the site you can call me out for spending 5 years in college (which oddly enough is the average...) and taking a study break! I bow to your superior intellect.


Actually, kid, Dave has every right to add what he deems necessary as hes roughly twice your age (sorry Dave) and fishes offshore more than 95% of the people I know. You should, bow to his superior intellect.

You have all these grand ideas about how tournaments need to do this, need to do that, sounds like a business venture for yourself, but let me guess aggie, you dont have time bc of school? or your room mate stole your cell phone? dont talk trash or say your feeding a troll, Dave is far more than a troll and has a plethora of knowledge at his dispense, esp in making educated and RATIONAL comments about kill tournaments.

Have a gay dolphin jr.:an6:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Have a gay dolphin jr.:an6:


x2 But make it Three! :an5:

Ya'll fools have Fun!! I'm headed out for the weekend and don't know If I'll be bored enough to get on line. So hey... keep it simple and keep it between the lines... I'd hate to spend 2 hours reading this debate on Monday Morning! Peace! :brew2:


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

I understand the tournament has a tradition and all, but why wouldn't the tournament sponsors make it a catch and release points tourney, with video and length estimations? It works for marlin tournaments. Not that hard to release a big shark offshore. You could even tag them for NMFS or Mote. Your sponsorships would quadruple, trust me!

These guys have done it for the beach. http://www.sharkathon.com/

A dead, jawed out rotting big greater or tiger is really not that wonderful.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

jjordan..... get Off the Inet and get to work on that boat Son!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

jimmy64 said:


> never easy , neither one of you live here in texas city and probably do not fish tackle time , so dont worry about it . and if you want to call some one dumb we can go have a beer over it


beer sounds pretty good about now! easy there! just sayin he had a good point now the aggie has shown his true colors and just wont let it die! quit getting so worked up! and have a green beer on me:brew2:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Actually, kid, Dave has every right to add what he deems necessary as hes roughly twice your age (sorry Dave) and fishes offshore more than 95% of the people I know. You should, bow to his superior intellect.
> 
> You have all these grand ideas about how tournaments need to do this, need to do that, sounds like a business venture for yourself, but let me guess aggie, you dont have time bc of school? or your room mate stole your cell phone? dont talk trash or say your feeding a troll, Dave is far more than a troll and has a plethora of knowledge at his dispense, esp in making educated and RATIONAL comments about kill tournaments.
> 
> Have a gay dolphin jr.:an6:


First off, you calling me kid is hypocritical seeing as how you are a measly 2 years older than I am.

As for me calling Dave a troll, what he was doing was trolling. What else should I call it? Dave-ing? I wasn't aware because you fish offshore a lot it means you are allowed to act like a jerk towards someone with a logical basis.

I wish that Dave, with his bounty of information that I apparently can never live up to, would understand that simply killing a fish and leaving it to rot is a waste when there are practical uses for them.

As for me doing something about it, I'm going to look into it. As of now, I already supplied numbers to every department down in TAMUG, and I'm more than willing to bet one of them would love to have a tiger shark either to teach with or to use for research. Since I am not affilliated with the tournament, it makes it rather tough for me to weigh my two cents with the organizers.

Again, I am not against kill tournaments, which most of yall seem to be missing. I just think there should be something done with the animal after it is strung up for pictures, aside from leaving it to the gulls and crabs.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Old salt said:


> I understand the tournament has a tradition and all, but why wouldn't the tournament sponsors make it a catch and release points tourney, with video and length estimations? It works for marlin tournaments. Not that hard to release a big shark offshore. You could even tag them for NMFS or Mote. Your sponsorships would quadruple, trust me!
> 
> These guys have done it for the beach. http://www.sharkathon.com/
> 
> A dead, jawed out rotting big greater or tiger is really not that wonderful.


 this is not a big money tourney, so getting film crews is a lil far fetched. why cant we just have difference of opinions here. a few dead sharks a year is not hurting the population the least lil bit, *IT IS CALLED BALANCE*, besides other sharks and old age there is nothing in the gulf to keep the shark population in check. you have to agree that this is needed in order to prevent over population. again there are very few shark fishermen in these tourneyes and very few sharks die every year as a result of this. if it hurts your feelings then do not participate. if you are ok with then i will see ya there, i will be the one standing next to the big ol dead shark.:cheers:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

man oh man where is the red when you need 'em...bunch of douche-baggery going on here...


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

This will be my last post on this thread. 

I was simply trying to point out that I couldn't give a flying flip about kill tournaments vs release tournaments, but if you are going to participate in kill tournaments, please make arrangements to either eat or donate your catch to a food bank/university.

And that's that. My PM box is always open, or you can just post a lot more gay dolphins to keep the real issue under the rug if that is more your style.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Old salt said:


> I understand the tournament has a tradition and all, but why wouldn't the tournament sponsors make it a catch and release points tourney, with video and length estimations? A dead, jawed out rotting big greater or tiger is really not that wonderful.


Traffic. People come to oooh and awe the big critters.

And I think there's an old myth that killing a huge shark increases penis length.

Regardless, kill tournaments are on their way out. In 20 years they'll be looked on like we look at the pictures of all the big tarpon hung up on the Bob Hall Pier. And they should be.

Most of the big sharks are in decline. It's hard to prove anything conclusively in the oceans but there's fairly good evidence for it. The Jaycees should make the right decision and make it a no kill tourney. Alternately, and not as well, if it remains a kill tourney for nearly inedible big sharks the team should have to pay to have it properly disposed of by a professional company, not leave it to rot or have the carcass thrown into the bay to float up on the dike and stink the place up for weeks.

The Tackle Time Tournament IS a tradition, and does a lot of good. They've hung on to the big dead shark thing for far too long. Same as the billfish kill tournaments.

The difference between killing a shark and leaving it to rot and doing the same thing with a feral hog is that a feral hog is an invasive, foriegn specie that is out of control and causing terrible carnage to natural flora and fauna wherever it occurs. Kind of like 300 pound fire ants. Eat all you can and burn the rest. The great sharks are a long lived, slow growing apex predator, essential to the health of the ecosystem and very hard to replace when removed. IMHO our Texas inshore sharks, bulls and blacktips, bonnetheads, etc., and even sharpnose, are quite plentiful and I have no problem with people taking them if they use them in some way. Makos and Threshers are delicious. As good or better than swordfish.

Oh, I've caught a fair number of sharks although I do not fish for them, and in general prefer not to have them on my boat.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

JJordan--No hard feelings on this end-- just hate to see a big greater or tiger or even bull sent to the crabs. I certainly agree that the main problem by far is the sharkfinners and longliners.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't sweat it there aggiemullet boy. If you perservere through your seven years in purgatory / I mean College Station / you'll spend a couple hundred dollars that you really don't have on a big ole Aggie ring. And the next thing you know you'll be dwn here in H-town and ring knockin' with Chase This while drinkin' a beer and trying to go fishin' with the likes of AGF, oh and that's Dr. AGF to you and me :cheers:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey is it safe to come out yet? There was some arrows and bullets and missiles flying around a little earlier! Ready! Fire! Aim! Oh jeesh, incoming, not again.

All I can say is that I'm glad some people want to voluntarily promote no-kill fishing where it makes sense. I'm not pushing for mandatory nothing, you can kill all you want. Sure, catch a nice trout or wahoo or ling, bring him on in and I'll help you eat it. Throw it into the bay all messed up I might get mad but I'll keep it to myself.

And I'm sure the Tackle Tourney will be just fine.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Who's running it now? Tex Taylor??


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> Traffic. People come to oooh and awe the big critters.
> 
> And I think there's an old myth that killing a huge shark increases penis length.
> 
> ...


 Wow! Excellent post. Pretty much sums up what I was thinking when I took the pics that Calmday posted. Well spoken Sir. I know the Jaycees do good things and I applaud that. That's not what the pictures were about though. How anybody that can look at those pics and try to convince anybody else that what we saw was ethical, acceptable, cool, whatever, is just beyond me. Those pics have been around the state and then some since the day I took them. There was even a national publication that wanted to do some kind of expose' on the event back then. I declined. Keyboard cowboys will be keyboard cowboys. Yeehaw! Hopefully the sponsors of this event "will" do the right thing(s). I see no reason to believe that the event can't continue without "wanton waste". "Feeding the crabs" is kinda lame too boyz. L8tr, H/U


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> And I think there's an old myth that killing a huge shark increases penis length.
> 
> .


at least I solved one problem in this thread. I can stop my hunt for black rhino horn.

Agree with everything you said, you better with the word to screen thing then I am.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

I wanna see big sharks hung high and left for everyone to see. Let them rot for days before they're fed to the crabs. Hell yeah!

IT IS THE UNIVERSITIES OPPORTUNITY TO STUDY THE SHARKS AND MAKE USE OF THE ANIMAL. LET THEM GET OFF THEIR OWN BUTT TO GET INVOLVED. IT IS NOT THE TOURNAMENT'S RESPONSIBILITY TO DO ANYTHING WITH THE ANIMALS, ESPECIALLY TO JUSTIFY KILLING IT FOR THE TOURNAMENT. 

No laws are broke for letting them hang so string them up!

Get a rope...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

TexasJ said:


> I wanna see big sharks hung high and left for everyone to see. Let them rot for days before they're fed to the crabs. Hell yeah!
> 
> IT IS THE UNIVERSITIES OPPORTUNITY TO STUDY THE SHARKS AND MAKE USE OF THE ANIMAL. LET THEM GET OFF THEIR OWN BUTT TO GET INVOLVED. IT IS NOT THE TOURNAMENT'S RESPONSIBILITY TO DO ANYTHING WITH THE ANIMALS, ESPECIALLY TO JUSTIFY KILLING IT FOR THE TOURNAMENT.
> 
> ...


wow,

hope you are not one of the people running the tournament.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

I cant wait for shark week on the discovery channel


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

"No laws are broke."

Impressive response, but you have to keep sharks in edible condition according to the TPWD, who should be there.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Always up to meeting new friends! Good luck on your finals AMB.

Sincerely,
AGF



GhostRider said:


> Don't sweat it there aggiemullet boy. If you perservere through your seven years in purgatory / I mean College Station / you'll spend a couple hundred dollars that you really don't have on a big ole Aggie ring. And the next thing you know you'll be dwn here in H-town and ring knockin' with Chase This while drinkin' a beer and trying to go fishin' with the likes of AGF, oh and that's Dr. AGF to you and me :cheers:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

> *Waste of fish * - It is unlawful to leave edible fish or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait.


That's from the TPWD website and I can find chapter and verse as to the state codes and regulations that say about the same thing. If you don't agree with this and kill and waste stuff, well, you're a criminal if you're caught in the act. If you're not caught you still have violated state law and are in my opinion a despicable person. If you don't like the law, it's a little late to file a bill to change it, so maybe you can try in 2011 up in Austin. Until then, I will call the game warden hotline on anybody who is doing this kind of thing if I see it.

To report possible fish & game violations call 1-800-792-4263


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

DING...it's round 15 (as in page), so now you 2cool knuckleheads can really get after it. The "Professor" aka AGF should be on his 9th beer by now. You're last chance aggieboy. Otherwise I will call this fight, & give the belt to the "Professor"!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope all you guys are ready to boycott the deep sea rodeo and fishn fiesta like yall do Tackle time. They have shark catagories 2.Put it on you calendars. 

I agree, waste is a bad thing. The tourney is being run better tho,no more hang and rot. Those days are gone for sure.

Can someone be sure to copy this thread, so we can repost it in about a month or so when the tourney is about to start.

And for those with the University science group numbers, get in touch with the Jaycees, or pm me. I'm sure they would be more than happy to have the fish donated to science.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

hey hector, it wouldnt matter if the fish were donated, these queers would still cry about the poor tigers being killed


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

I wish I had two more hands... so I could give this thread 4 thumbs down.

All this talk of death and it's a shame none of it is about this thread and its future.


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

This is a bad tournament that has been going on for years. The pictures displayed in this thread tell it all.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Oz said:


> This is a bad tournament that has been going on for years. The pictures displayed in this thread tell it all.


Those are old pics.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

hey swells last time i checked outside of 9 miles is not state waters and a tiger shark is not an edible resource, but hey every man has the right to have an opinion on what he thinks is right or wrong, and ours very much differ, let it go tpwd knows this tourney goes on and they dont do anything because there arent any laws being broken. why doesnt someone post up some pics of last years tournament, thats right none of you wadeaters would have anything to cry about then because there wasnt any hang and let rot going on. the events of one year doesnt sum up a tournament that has been around for 40+ years.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

TexasJ said:


> I wanna see big sharks hung high and left for everyone to see. Let them rot for days before they're fed to the crabs. Hell yeah!
> 
> IT IS THE UNIVERSITIES OPPORTUNITY TO STUDY THE SHARKS AND MAKE USE OF THE ANIMAL. LET THEM GET OFF THEIR OWN BUTT TO GET INVOLVED. IT IS NOT THE TOURNAMENT'S RESPONSIBILITY TO DO ANYTHING WITH THE ANIMALS, ESPECIALLY TO JUSTIFY KILLING IT FOR THE TOURNAMENT.
> 
> ...


Are you retarded, or is your name Bubba? Out of all the idiotic posts I've read in this thread, I believe you win the prize for 1st place douche. Did you smash a beer can on your forehead after you typed that?

I for one commend Aggie's position he has taken. Dealing with the fish carcasses is obviously a complex issue, and whether or not some of you guys want to admit it, there are better alternatives than what's been done in the past. It's good to see some improvements have been made over the years, but the don't give a shat attitudes from some of you people are really disturbing...especially the first prize douche winner above. Is that what you teach your kids? I mean really. Being a fisherman and a true sportsman has it's responsibilities whether or not they are written laws, or just good sportsmanship. Did some of you guys join CCA just to get the cool stickers?


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

jeff.w said:


> Are you retarded, or is your name Bubba? Out of all the idiotic posts I've read in this thread, I believe you win the prize for 1st place douche. Did you smash a beer can on your forehead after you typed that?
> 
> I for one commend Aggie's position he has taken. Dealing with the fish carcasses is obviously a complex issue, and whether or not some of you guys want to admit it, there are better alternatives than what's been done in the past. It's good to see some improvements have been made over the years, but the don't give a shat attitudes from some of you people are really disturbing...especially the first prize douche winner above. Is that what you teach your kids? I mean really. Being a fisherman and a true sportsman has it's responsibilities whether or not they are written laws, or just good sportsmanship. Did some of you guys join CCA just to get the cool stickers?


Ditto!


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> Are you retarded, or is your name Bubba? Out of all the idiotic posts I've read in this thread, I believe you win the prize for 1st place douche. Did you smash a beer can on your forehead after you typed that?
> 
> I for one commend Aggie's position he has taken. Dealing with the fish carcasses is obviously a complex issue, and whether or not some of you guys want to admit it, there are better alternatives than what's been done in the past. It's good to see some improvements have been made over the years, but the don't give a shat attitudes from some of you people are really disturbing...especially the first prize douche winner above. Is that what you teach your kids? I mean really. Being a fisherman and a true sportsman has it's responsibilities whether or not they are written laws, or just good sportsmanship. Did some of you guys join CCA just to get the cool stickers?


hahahahaha.... and after hangin for a couple days, I'll cut em up to put into crab traps as bait.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

its funny the guys that are resorting to name-calling "queer" "idiot" etc etc are all the guys trying to defend it...


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Man.......I actually read all that...I'm gonna be late for work now! 

Carry on....


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

plgorman said:


> its funny the guys that are resorting to name-calling "queer" "idiot" etc etc are all the guys trying to defend it...


that is because once again someone made a post about tackle time and the tree huggin queers had to start in on how awful this tourney is and what goes on during this tourney, once agian this year all this **** because a few idiots cant keep there opinions to themselves. they feel the need to bash this tourney and shark fishermen, therefore i choose to defend myself and this tourney and will continue to do so. sad thing is that many folks from texas city look forward to this tourney every year so that they can bring their families out and take pics and it is so hated by outsiders. i have not and will not ever agree with letting the fish hang up or lay around like they did that one year, but the catching and hanging for a few ours i very much support and will strongly continue to do so. i really try hard to keep my negative comments to myself but when i am belittled becasue of my choices or what i believe then i will defend myself. again it is really very simple, if the catching and timely displaying of sharks offends you, then stay away from this tourney


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jjordan said:


> that is because once again someone made a post about tackle time and the tree huggin queers had to start in on how awful this tourney is and what goes on during this tourney, once agian this year all this **** because a few* idiots cant keep there opinions to themselves*. they feel the need to bash this tourney and shark fishermen, therefore i choose to defend myself and this tourney and will continue to do so. sad thing is that many folks from texas city look forward to this tourney every year so that they can bring their families out and take pics and it is so hated by outsiders. i have not and will not ever agree with letting the fish hang up or lay around like they did that one year, but the catching and hanging for a few ours i very much support and will strongly continue to do so. i really try hard to keep my negative comments to myself but when i am belittled becasue of my choices or what i believe then i will defend myself. again it is really very simple, if the catching and timely displaying of sharks offends you, then stay away from this tourney


oh really? :spineyes:


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

jjordan said:


> that is because once again someone made a post about tackle time and the tree huggin queers had to start in on how awful this tourney is and what goes on during this tourney, once agian this year all this **** because a few idiots cant keep there opinions to themselves. they feel the need to bash this tourney and shark fishermen, therefore i choose to defend myself and this tourney and will continue to do so. sad thing is that many folks from texas city look forward to this tourney every year so that they can bring their families out and take pics and it is so hated by outsiders. i have not and will not ever agree with letting the fish hang up or lay around like they did that one year, but the catching and hanging for a few ours i very much support and will strongly continue to do so. i really try hard to keep my negative comments to myself but when i am belittled becasue of my choices or what i believe then i will defend myself. again it is really very simple, if the catching and timely displaying of sharks offends you, then stay away from this tourney


Well stated. It a more diplomatic manner, thats what I was trying to say.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Oz said:


> This is a bad tournament that has been going on for years. The pictures displayed in this thread tell it all.


I have a question for you. Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> Makes it that much worst that people are willing to kill it for the hell of it. I guess if somehting is not eatable, then we should kill them for fun. Sad to see my fellow Texans not smart enough to put on a big fish tournament without hanging rotting fish, then chunking them away.
> 
> You would have an argumnet if large tigar sharks were a nuisance like Hogs. But no, Tiger sharks are rare, large tiger sharks are even more rare. Yet there they are every year, hanging and rotting in the summer time Texas sun.
> 
> ...


you'll make a good citizen under Obama's plan!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> I have a question for you. Who is that in your avatar?


that's a picture of himself

read about it here http://extremecoast.com/reports/report120703.php


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

Would it be accurate to say that the changes that occured at last year's tournament were prompted by past threads on 2cool similar to this one?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Whew, just reading through this makes me want to "curb stomp" a croaker. :biggrin:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

RodBreaker said:


> Would it be accurate to say that the changes that occured at last year's tournament was as a result of past threads on 2Cool?


No, but thanks for playing.

Brandon


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

Weren't the sponsors and TPWD informed of the concerns that many people had about the wanton waste?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

RodBreaker said:


> Weren't the sponsors and TPWD informed of the concerns that many people had about the wanton waste?


wanton waste. When I first read that I read "one ton waste". Which reminds me of a girl Gilbert used to date.

Brandon


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> wanton waste. When I first read that I read "one ton waste". Which reminds me of a girl Gilbert used to date.
> 
> Brandon


speaking of, how is your sister doing? :biggrin: :help:


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

Man it sure is sad to see such backwards err backwoods thinking STILL going on regarding large sharks. JJordan and TexasJ, which J stands for Jethro, and which stands for Jughead? You guys are not sportsman and really are clueless. I always wondered who bought Toby Keith "cassettes". Now I know. Tournaments should either EVOLVE or dissolve.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Michael Shindle said:


> Man it sure is sad to see such backwards err backwoods thinking STILL going on regarding large sharks. JJordan and TexasJ, which J stands for Jethro, and which stands for Jughead? You guys are not sportsman and really are clueless. I always wondered who bought Toby Keith "cassettes". Now I know. Tournaments should either EVOLVE or dissolve.


*X 2 :rotfl:*

Shindle- I thought it went more like "I big tough man, have small peni$, kill big shark!!"


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

RodBreaker said:


> Weren't the sponsors and TPWD informed of the concerns that many people had about the wanton waste?


 Yes, and some changes "were" implemented. Instead of hanging the catch until it rotted they started "displaying" the big fish for a limited time and then "disposed" of it. "Evolving"? Maybe. I didn't witness the disposal. As for the pictures being "old". I took those pictures the year before last so they are not as old as some would have you believe. The comment about not fishing the event if you don't like it kinda toched my funny bone. I say the same theory would apply to this thread. Gotta giggle at the "thought police" that want to tell us how we can think and post on this subject. I'm almost 50 years old, born in Texas City and my Grandfather fished this event religiously when he was alive and able. Trying to convince me that the event I photographed was an isolated incident is simply laughable. I liked the comment about the need for today's tournaments to either "evolve" or "dissolve". Very well spoken! Again, I wish the Jaycees nothing but the best. I also seriously doubt that any of the tough guy comments posted on this thread reflect the ideals, mission and goals of that fine organization. The fact remains that if you put your name on something like this, you simply must be willing to assume a certain amount of responsibility as well. Personally, I think the guy who caught the fish should be held accountable for "his" catch but I guess that is "old fashioned" thinking. With any luck at all, this event will improve (evolve) a little more this year. Eventually it may even become an event I would participate in. I hope so anyway. That reminds me, I need a new camera:ac550:. Tight lines, H/U


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mako said:


> *X 2 :rotfl:*
> 
> Shindle- I thought it went more like "I big tough man, have small peni$, kill big shark!!"


Mako, will you have this same opinion come Poco? I am sure the boat you are LUCKY enough to deck hand on will release that winning fish, correct???

No double standards please. I fully expect to see you crying like this in a few months.

Brandon


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Michael Shindle said:


> Man it sure is sad to see such backwards err backwoods thinking STILL going on regarding large sharks. JJordan and TexasJ, which J stands for Jethro, and which stands for Jughead? You guys are not sportsman and really are clueless. I always wondered who bought Toby Keith "cassettes". Now I know. Tournaments should either EVOLVE or dissolve.


yep, evolve or dissolve.

BTW I like Toby Keith, will bring a few cassettes for the chandeleur trip to educate you.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Michael Shindle said:


> Man it sure is sad to see such backwards err backwoods thinking STILL going on regarding large sharks. JJordan and TexasJ, which J stands for Jethro, and which stands for Jughead? You guys are not sportsman and really are clueless. I always wondered who bought Toby Keith "cassettes". Now I know. Tournaments should either EVOLVE or dissolve.


That is halarious. I love it! Yes, I am very much backwoods. That sums me up pretty good. J stands for Joshua Gregory.

I hope somebody reading this knows me,,,, laugh their @ss off with me...

Hang 'em high and hang 'em to rot!!! LMFAO!


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

TJ, I think you mean "ejumakate". Bring those tapes for the chum bucket though. At least he drives a Ford. Looks like you have your hands full back east with some of these fools...please hang 'em from a pole in the sun and cut their "tooth" out. See you soon bro.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Trolling, trolling, trolling. Easy to get bit these days.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Michael Shindle said:


> TJ, I think you mean "ejumakate". Bring those tapes for the chum bucket though. At least he drives a Ford. Looks like you have your hands full back east with some of these fools...please hang 'em from a pole in the sun and cut their "tooth" out. See you soon bro.


yeah, that is what I meant:rotfl:

one day me and you will be "real shark fishermen".


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> one day me and you will be "real shark fishermen".


You mean they got fake shark fishermens out there? Whoa!


----------



## no_worries (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow....I never would have expected such immature response from people that I thought(past tense as not to confuse anyone) were experienced and *mature* "Sportsmen." Too bad this site is watched by nearly EVERYONE who fishes the Gulf Coast because some of you just made a big ole Jackass out of yourselves. I havent been to many offshore tournaments but never have I seen the trophy fish on display in the state that those "rotting" fish are in. Its repulsive...and yes I hunt and fish and take trophies but there has got to be a limit. If you think your d**k gets bigger by killing sharks thats fine....but hanging them out to rot in a area open to the public is just nasty and shows no respect for the sport what-so-ever.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> You mean they got fake shark fishermens out there? Whoa!


guess so, at least that is what I was told.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Leemo said:


> you'll make a good citizen under Obama's plan!


guess you have changed your mind. Now you see no problems with dumping large sharks.



Leemo said:


> Mastercylinder, it does'nt matter if it's a tourn. or not, when I was in the baitcamp biz. I saw people dump kings, big AJ's, tuna, whatever just because they were to lazy to clean em', total disrespect for a natural resource, wasting anything in my opinion is a sin, people are not born with values, they are learned at an early age, you can't fix stupidity, rudeness or any other disrespectful trait, MC, I totally agree, wasted, just wasted......


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Mako, will you have this same opinion come Poco? I am sure the boat you are LUCKY enough to deck hand on will release that winning fish, correct???
> 
> No double standards please. I fully expect to see you crying like this in a few months.
> 
> Brandon


Poco donates the catches to food banks.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Mako, will you have this same opinion come Poco? I am sure the boat you are LUCKY enough to deck hand on will release that winning fish, correct???
> 
> No double standards please. I fully expect to see you crying like this in a few months.
> 
> Brandon


Well, I can't talk about killing a blue, because I never have..at least not intentionally...not on any of my family's boats that we have been LUCKY to own over the years, or when fishing on friends boats...I have never been hired as a deckhand either so don't really know how to answer that troll.

We usually like to fish the release pots...that being said, I would not be oppossed to sticking a flying gaff in a big blue if neccessary. Tournaments like POCO, the ROC, TIFT and Legends require that the fish adhere to TP&W regulations and must be presented in edible condition. From that point, it would be distributed to the local food bank. That is significantly different from chopping up a large breeding tiger and using it as crab bait. You are comparing apples to oranges in this debate, the blue marlin population is significantly healthier than the local tiger shark population.

I am surprised you are fishing POCO this year, didn't know you could fit a marlin in that cockpit...you planning on "Old man and the Sea"ing it home?


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

mako said:


> That is significantly different from chopping up a large breeding tiger and using it as crab bait. You are comparing apples to oranges in this debate, the blue marlin population is significantly healthier than the local tiger shark population.


Ditto. :cheers:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> that's a picture of himself
> 
> read about it here http://extremecoast.com/reports/report120703.php


Oh, well thank you so much there mister helper. Since you decided to butt into something that didn't involve you, maybe you can answer this for me. What happens to all those sharks he catches?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LMAO.

Mako, you really are a clown. Stop now before you embarrass yourself even more. Remind me again, what boat do YOU own.....

How can you sit here with a straight face and lie to all these people that all the marlin killed are eaten.

And PLEASE show me the scientific evidence to support gulf marlin vs. gulf shark populations. As a scientist, I need real evidence. Not some rambling BS from a 20 something year old know it all.

yes, James. It is dammn easy. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

JD, you still got that belt handy, going to need it.

Brandon


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> Oh, well thank you so much there mister helper. Since you decided to butt into something that didn't involve you, maybe you can answer this for me. What happens to all those sharks he catches?


can your retarded *** not read? check his reports and find out what happens to all his sharks.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> . What happens to all those sharks he catches?


 they are released, most are tagged.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> can your retarded *** not read? check his reports and find out what happens to all his sharks.


shut up!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> they are released, most are tagged.


released in Lake Peanut Oil.......:dance:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Leemo said:


> released in Lake Peanut Oil.......:dance:


you guys really are clueless.

Might want to read a few of his reports

http://extremecoast.com/reports/reports.php

Of course if someone does want to eat a shark more power to them. I fry up and BBQ a few blakctips each year myself. They are good.

lot better then chunking it into the bay to rot.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Yep, I got it ready but with all the crying from these boys I think I might be more tempted to share my hankerchief with them.

Now go hug your Momma instead of that old tree,

AGF



Chase This! said:


> JD, you still got that belt handy, going to need it.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Mako, you really are a clown. Stop now before you embarrass yourself even more. Remind me again, what boat do YOU own.....
> 
> ...


It is unfortunate that your pathetic rants should receive a retort, but it is just too appealing. I hate giving you the opportunity for more screen time, since that is apparently what you so drastically seek.

Not sure I ever stated every dead marlin is eaten, I just related my personal experience. I am certainly not embarassed that my billfishing credentials at age 8 exceeded those of a 30 something year old kook. I spent my youth fishing our 44' Hatteras out of Port A, it is actually still a very productive boat after we sold it.

Overall shark population statistics are very dificult for scientists to calculate, but you and I both know they are in serious global decline.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## J-peg (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mako said:


> I am certainly not embarassed that at age 8 my daddy helped me reel in my first billfish. I spent my youth fishing my daddy's 44' Hatteras out of Port A, it is actually still a very productive boat after my daddy sold it.


Fixed it for you.

It's all good, mako. Opinions differ. That's what makes this world go round. I would MUCH rather see the sharks go to research, but those arguing to use them as a source of food, are crazy.

And I stand firm that if WE want to protect sharks, all this attention needs to be placed on the long liners, and other sea rapping methods of catching fish. Below is a sad read. Let's put efforts into something that will actually affect the worlds shark population as opposed to beating up 10 fishermen that fish ONE shark tournament per year.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/10/061012-shark-fin.html (38,000,000 sharks killed)

I certainly hope TAMUG has students there this year to study these amazing creatures.

Thanks for the debate.

Brandon


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> It's all good, mako. Opinions differ. That's what makes this world go round. I would MUCH rather see the sharks go to research, but those arguing to use them as a source of food, are crazy.
> 
> ...


Oooooooh burn, you changed the quote...you're how old again?

I expect nothing less from a person of your class and character...carry on:headknock


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mako said:


> Oooooooh burn, you changed the quote...you're how old again?
> 
> I expect nothing less from a person of your class and character...carry on:headknock


Ok, now you are just boring. Didn't address any real issue but decided to talk about my class and character.

I'm out fellas. I've run out of time to play with these kids. There is a weather window shaping up, and I got stuff to get ready. To my crew, see ya at the docks Monday.

Brandon


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Ok, now you are just boring. Didn't address any real issue but decided to talk about my class and character.
> 
> I'm out fellas, need to go thaw some ribbonfish. There is a weather window shaping up, and we have kingfish to catch. To my crew, see ya at the docks Monday.
> 
> Brandon


Release the mosquito fleet!!!


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> It's all good, mako. Opinions differ. That's what makes this world go round. I would MUCH rather see the sharks go to research, but those arguing to use them as a source of food, are crazy.
> 
> ...


Good article. Nice contribution. So it's appearant that killing a few sharks for our one tournament a year isn't statisticly close to effecting wolrd harvest populations.

Who would of guessed? We get to string em up, let em hang, and can enjoy a few bowls of soup!!! Alright!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Man, the last few pages have been a knee slapper lmao thanks for the laughs guys.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Let's see a recipe for "Stirred Pot Soup":

1. Start with one to two grotesque pictures of dead fish
2. Then add a historical fishing tournament
3. Stir into it varying postions: for and against
4. Add some raw personal attacks and insults
5. Grind a liberal amount of hubris upon boil
6. Bring to a slow boil and let simmer for several days
7. Next bring to a rapid boil for 12 hours
8. Then let it cool down to 110 degrees
9. Finally garnish it with attitude and defiance
10. Serve it with a glass of kiss my a** chardonney

Now this recipe will serve around 40 participants with 200 posts, and be viewed by somewhere around 1,700 active and passive audience members.

Bon Appetite

So, how does it taste yall?

AGF


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

Still tastes like rotten shark. Maybe an ingredient was left out. Or maybe it contains too many idiots...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Michael Shindle said:


> Still tastes like rotten shark. Maybe an ingredient was left out. Or maybe it contains too many idiots...


Smells like a whole bunch of kids went winkie-tinkie in it. That's shark for ya.

Hey what's the diff between the shark killers and them that "fin" the sharks and turn 'em loose?

Stirred pot soup, of course!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Happy ocho de mayo


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

You left out all the extra cooks, that have never stepped foot in the kitchen, or are to young to even look over the counter. Telling you how to make the soup AGF. LOL Good Bowl of Loud Mouth Soup you got there tho.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

after a lil thought during the day i figured i would leave this thread with this, i am a shark fishermen i do this @ 4-5 times a year. in that time i usually kill 2-3 sharks, i release 15- 20. if someone is offended by this, i could care less. someone stated earlier the population of tiger sharks to blue marlin in the gulf, how many folks do you know that catch 15-20 blue marlin in 5 trips, thats what i thought. usually one needs a lil knowledge on a subject in order to debate. scientist, and landlovers really have no idea the population of tiger sharks. from a guy who fishes for them every year it has gotten better in the last 3-4 years. so quit trying to quote idiots in offices calculating the population of fish because they are obviously cluess, look at the idiots who say snapper are in trouble, unless you actually leave the dock and pursue them them you dont have a clue what is really out there. i will end this with a lil toast........heres to you and heres to me, if ever we should disagree, f*** you heres to me.........

jason


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I do this 60-80 times a year, catch hundreds of sharks all over the gulf from the surf to 100+ miles out. have been doing this for many years. I tagg sharks, take part in studys, work with biologist, and travel all over the place to catch sharks.

populations of certin sharks are good and some of the smaller sharks have become problems. 


Large shark popualtions have been on the decline for a long time. This is a very well know fact, not only by shark fishermen. But also by people who study them. 




Killing an old, large shark just to let it rot is a poor choice. No matter how you justify killing and dumping shark to yourself, it is wrong.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

And, I'll like the record to reflect I played no part in this dog pile of epic proportions.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

If it's any consolation, some of those "shraks" about 4 foot long, maybe a bit longer, can be incredibly good to eat. I like the black-tip myself, some others are middling and yes, they have juvie short-nose Mako down here in the Gulf and even in the surf line, excellent table fare. Out of a couple fishermen, three-four at most maybe, we keep short one for a BBQ and cerviche. Often this buddy has been gut-hooked or nipped somebody, so in the fish bag it goes after some skillful fish clubbing - two well aimed whacks should do it although it's funny to watch people whacking the poor thing, missing the kill spot. 

When fresh dead, carve up the filets rather like a fish and save any nice scraps for cerviche (served ice cold). Throw the long filets in some really clean seawater; this makes the urine come out of the meat and you should see some little bubbles. Shake and maybe pat dry and throw these fillets on a ready BBQ. Most of us use heavy aluminum foil and lots of peppers and fixings and sauce so it won't burn black, although you can try to "steak" some like medium-rare and by golly that's real good with Mako. Haven't tried baby Thresher yet.

Folks, fresh baby shark about 4 foot long is really good eating. True, some sharks can get all heavy and thick about that size but you know what I mean, the younger ones. Try it sometime, kind of like "veal of the sea." Plate it up or get you a taco and it's pretty good eats - the secret is the saltwater soak IMHO. No, we don't eat 8-foot long hammerheads and stuff that size, are you crazy? Try the smaller ones you can legally take and see what you think. Gosh, where's the Food Channel when ya need 'em?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> can your retarded *** not read? check his reports and find out what happens to all his sharks.


I didn't have time to go to the site stupid. I was hoping your butting in *** would tell me.



Jolly Roger said:


> they are released, most are tagged.


Thank you, and good for him. See how easy that was Gilly. Now **** and go cut my grass!


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> I do this 60-80 times a year, catch hundreds of sharks all over the gulf from the surf to 100+ miles out. have been doing this for many years. I tagg sharks, take part in studys, work with biologist, and travel all over the place to catch sharks.
> 
> populations of certin sharks are good and some of the smaller sharks have become problems.
> 
> Large shark popualtions have been on the decline for a long time. This is a very well know fact, not only by shark fishermen. But also by people who study them.


:dance: I do this 61-81 times a year, catch hundreds+1 of sharks all over the gulf from the surf to 101+ miles out. I tagg sharks, take part in studys, work with biologist, and travel all over the world to catch sharks.

I knew what I have been writing has made more sense.

2 pts...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

TexasJ said:


> I knew what I have been writing has made more sense.
> 
> 2 pts...


You have made it very clear you want to hang them and let them rot. No questions about this.

I am sure that is what Tackle Time wants the public to know. You are doing them a great service, please keep it up.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

The soup is soooooooo good, and it is obviously hard to walk away from it or so it seems. If the soup still tastes a little or much like a rotten shark then try some wasabi and low sodium soy. Perhaps at some point we will realize that we all are eating the same sh**t.

Now we are feeding the masses,

AGF


----------

